# Lung disease from vaping may hit Britain, says expert



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2019)

Lung disease caused by vaping – which has led to several deaths and hundreds of cases of serious illness in the US – may hit Britain and is spreading worldwide, according to a leading expert on tobacco control.

Professor Stanton Glantz, director of the Centre for Tobacco Research Control & Education in San Francisco, who was instrumental in the release of 90 million pages of secret tobacco industry documents, told the _Observer_ that claims it would be largely confined to the US were “silly”.

Public Health England says the crisis in the US is strongly associated with the vaping of cannabis oils, sometimes with vitamin E acetate, a cutting agent used by black-market dealers, something that is prohibited in the UK. The agency says it has not issued a health alert, believing the “evidence on the causes of the cases in the US is not yet conclusive”.

“What they [PHE] are saying is frankly ridiculous,” Glantz said. “Lungs are lungs. To argue that the health effects being observed somehow stop at the water line when you move on to the British Isles is silly.”

https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/sep/29/vaping-lung-disease-has-hit-britain


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 29, 2019)

My lung function has improved markedly since I started vaping, and only using tobacco flavour manufactured in this country. No cannabis oils (though I do use CBD oil, again manufactured in this country), and no stupid fruit  flavours. None of those flavours are real, they are industrially manufactured to be used in enhancing fruit flavours. Safe to eat, but nobody apart from vapers, usually children or female, has ever tried inhaling them. They are all fat soluble. The only tried and tested flavour is menthol. Vicks vapour rub has been using that for inhalation for more than a century.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 30, 2019)

@mikeyB while you may be using juices manufactured in the UK the likelihood that the actual concentrates used to make the juice are manufactured in the UK are very slim


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 30, 2019)

As I said, I don't use these fruit flavoured vaping liquid. Its those that contain the most aromatic amines and acetone. And your assertion is nonsense. There are several flavour manufacturers in the UK, some of whom export across Europe. it's the chemicals they use to create the flavours that worry me. I don't eat beef flavour crisps because they are suitable for vegetarians.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 30, 2019)

Very little e-liquid manufacturers use UK flavourings, leaning more towards the use of Capella, The Flavor/Perfumers Apprentice, Inawera, Flavour Art, Flavor West etc, I know quite a few manufacturers in the UK through my mixing and know they lean towards these flavourings, Tobacco flavours can include benzyl alcohol etc so are no different to any other of the water soluble flavours that are used in e-liquids


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 1, 2019)

In any event, any actual risk is tiny. Millions of people vape, and only 5 or 6 have died, possibly because of it. So you have to ask, what’s different about those people?

If those millions of people smoked instead, the deaths would be millions eventually.

So the argument, whether or not, is that it’s vastly safer to vape than smoke. Still is, despite these panic reports.

In any event, vaping is many times safer than driving, and a lot of people still drive. Vape on.


----------



## Nicholas40v (May 25, 2020)

Who are these experts ?? Show me at least one expert who says such nonsense. Already all scientists and various universities in different countries have proven that vaping is completely safe for health, but some are still trying to refute it. For more than 2 years I have been smoking vaping and using the highest quality liquids from www.aquavape.co.uk and for these two years I have not encountered any problems. So their words are just nonsense. In any case, this is my personal opinion and it is up to you to decide whether to use vape or not. Each organism is individual and therefore studies may not be accurate!


----------



## Kaylz (May 25, 2020)

Nicholas40v said:


> I love vaping
> great post


Hey welcome to the forum, how long have you been vaping for? xx


----------

